# Mailclient kann keine Mails versenden



## BlackJack01090 (27. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen auf einen frischen Debian Lenny (Raid1) die neuste Version von ISPConfig (3.0.1.6), wie auf howtoforge beschrieben, installiert.

Nun kann ich mit einem PC mit fester IP Adresse problemlos via Outlook oder Thunderbird E-Mails empfangen und senden.
Mit einem PC mit dynamischer IP kann ich nur empfangen, nicht senden. Ich habe alle Logs durchsucht, habe zu jeden Eintrag duzen Artikel durchgelesen aber nichts gefunden.

Aus der mail.log


```
Oct 27 14:58:57 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[29518]: warning: mue-88-130-65-194.dsl.tropolys.de[88.130.65.194]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: 
Oct 27 14:59:15 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[29518]: warning: mue-88-130-65-194.dsl.tropolys.de[88.130.65.194]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: Invalid base64 data in continued response
Oct 27 15:10:37 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[29854]: warning: mue-88-130-65-194.dsl.tropolys.de[88.130.65.194]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: Invalid base64 data in continued response
```
Ich melde mich mit use@domain.tld und Passwort an, Mailempfang geht auch nur das Mailsenden nicht.

Sind dynamische IPs bei SMTP gesperrt? Wie kann man das wieder freischalten? Es kann ja sonst keiner mehr Outlook o.a. verwenden.

Gruß

BJ01090


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

Del Logmeldung nach ist einfach nur die Authentifizierunge fehlgeschlagen. Stell bitte mal in outlook die smtp authentifizierung ein und ssl aus und poste dann nochmla was im log erscheint, wenn Du versendest.


----------



## BlackJack01090 (28. Okt. 2009)

Ich hatte bereits ohne SSL versucht. Hier nochmal mein Test und die Logs während den Tests


```
Oct 28 16:15:17 alpha002 imapd: LOGIN, user=local@domain.tld, ip=[::ffff:88.130.67.56], port=[3569], protocol=IMAP
Oct 28 16:15:59 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21721]: connect from mue-88-130-67-056.dsl.tropolys.de[88.130.67.56]
Oct 28 16:16:10 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21721]: warning: mue-88-130-67-056.dsl.tropolys.de[88.130.67.56]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: 
Oct 28 16:16:14 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21721]: warning: mue-88-130-67-056.dsl.tropolys.de[88.130.67.56]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
Oct 28 16:16:16 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21721]: disconnect from mue-88-130-67-056.dsl.tropolys.de[88.130.67.56]
Oct 28 16:16:22 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21721]: connect from static-173-51-219-26.lsanca.fios.verizon.net[173.51.219.26]
Oct 28 16:16:23 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21721]: 5D7731E08325: client=static-173-51-219-26.lsanca.fios.verizon.net[173.51.219.26]
Oct 28 16:16:23 alpha002 postfix/cleanup[21792]: 5D7731E08325: message-id=<C40D992E.6482F1EB@gmail.com>
Oct 28 16:16:23 alpha002 postfix/qmgr[28683]: 5D7731E08325: from=<reich2om@gmail.com>, size=1342, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 28 16:16:24 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21721]: disconnect from static-173-51-219-26.lsanca.fios.verizon.net[173.51.219.26]
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21802]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21802]: 708271E08326: client=localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/cleanup[21792]: 708271E08326: message-id=<C40D992E.6482F1EB@gmail.com>
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/smtpd[21802]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/qmgr[28683]: 708271E08326: from=<reich2om@gmail.com>, size=1859, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 amavis[2257]: (02257-15) Passed CLEAN, [173.51.219.26] [173.51.219.26] <reich2om@gmail.com> -> <local@domain.tld>, Message-ID: <C40D992E.6482F1EB@gmail.com>, mail_id: C3sicRb16oIO, Hits: 15.846, size: 1342, queued_as: 708271E08326, 6480 ms
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/smtp[21797]: 5D7731E08325: to=<local@domain.tld>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=7.4, delays=0.88/0.02/0/6.5, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02257-15, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 708271E08326)
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/qmgr[28683]: 5D7731E08325: removed
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/pipe[21805]: 708271E08326: to=<info@grandrath.de>, relay=maildrop, delay=0.16, delays=0.01/0.03/0/0.12, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via maildrop service)
Oct 28 16:16:30 alpha002 postfix/qmgr[28683]: 708271E08326: removed
```
Ich habe die e-Mail Adresse durch local@domain.tld ersetzt. Die angekommende Mail hatte ich jetzt stehen gelassen um zu gucken, ob alles funktioniert.

Wie schon gesagt von einer fixen IP Adresse geht das. Nur wenn die IP dynamisch zugewiesen wird, wie bei ADSL meistens, geht der Mailversand nicht. Kann das was mit diesen Antispamlisten zutun haben? Ich hatte 2 Jahre lang Plesk benutzt und wenn man dort diese SPF Filterliste verwendet, dann wurden die dynamischen IPs auch geblockt.


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

Und Du hast in outlook auch wirklich die komplette Emailadresse asl Benutzernamen eingetragen und den Server exakt wie im perfect server setup guide für ispconfig 3 für die von Dir verwendete Linuxdistribution konfiguriert?


----------

